# Photo Diary of meal ideas and portions :)



## GSleigh

Ah see what folk think to some of the meals..

I am going to build a photo diary of meals consumed in the day to show intakes at different times, quanities etc..

We al write our lists of food. Even better to photo 

Just a couple simple ones! More to come with weights and protien/carb/fat break downs

Steak with veg and sweet potatoe filled with salsa:










Can of Tuna with vegtables and sweet potatoe filled with Salsa










100grams porridge with milk bananas and raisins:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

i think im gonna get me some salsa!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

That thing on the left looks suspiciously like something:whistling:


----------



## lumpy

i am fookin starving now ! looks tasty


----------



## phenom82

Making my mouth water. God, i love food!


----------



## GSleigh

Greekgoddess said:


> Mak you made me laugh, although I can see where you are coming from lol
> 
> This is a terrible thread to open if you are dieting...........


If people dieting i dont think they be in the gaining weight section  LOL

And theres plenty more to come. Fish meals and allsorts.  Thought it would be a good idea


----------



## GSleigh

Hmmmm....

Fresh Macreal, vegtables, sweet potatoe and salsa 










Slightly naughty with carbs here... wholemeal wraps * 3 with rice and chicken smoothered in nandos flavouring:










Salmon fillet with vegtables, sweet potatoe and salsa 










Slightly naughty meal! Low fat chips, 2 pork chops and vegtables!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Wow you make the most bland foods look nice:thumbup1:


----------



## Dandy-uk

youd make a woman very proud lol ur cooking looks so good 

althought this is clean bulkin food it surely can still be good for when cutting carbs ?

as long as portion control in place as these r the kind of foods i am eating as part of my fat loss?


----------



## Dean00

where do you get nandos flavouring??????


----------



## Dandy-uk

youd make a woman very proud lol ur cooking looks so good 

althought this is clean bulkin food it surely can still be good for when cutting carbs ?

as long as portion control in place as these r the kind of foods i am eating as part of my fat loss?


----------



## GSleigh

Dandy-uk said:


> youd make a woman very proud lol ur cooking looks so good
> 
> althought this is clean bulkin food it surely can still be good for when cutting carbs ?
> 
> as long as portion control in place as these r the kind of foods i am eating as part of my fat loss?


Well my personal way of putting it all together is generally...

Keep my meat portions on each plate at around 200grams

I tend to keep sweet potatoes at around 250grams

I tend to keep rice portions at 75grams-100grams

Vegtables portions are between 40grams-50grams

If i try to add some flavour then a small bit of nandos onto the meat.. loads of different ones available, plenty hot salsa to give a kick and a few herbs 

I need to start doing more meals using pasta as well as its something i dont play around with very much at the moment.

Tend to stick with:

red meat

fish meat

chicken

with seat potatoe or rice,

some form of veg or salad

gotta widen the scope up for more nice well portioned meal plans. More photos coming soon


----------



## Darylbethyname

jeez im drueling on my keyboard, that nanados looks so good.


----------



## GSleigh

Dean00 said:


> where do you get nandos flavouring??????


Its just the pots...

Hot

Extra Hot

Sweet and Sticky

etc


----------



## GSleigh

Darylbethyname said:


> jeez im drueling on my keyboard, that nanados looks so good.


How about this? Home made potatoe wedges (cut from jacket potatoes) with vegtables and chicken in sweet and sour?


----------



## Dandy-uk

its nice of ya mate well done  you can make sum brill pasta means i had one the other day with pesto mince onions brocolli it was really good be interesting to see what ya put up  i will be taking ya meal ideas but just cuttin them in half as im on a fat loss diet kinda


----------



## GSleigh

Dandy-uk said:


> its nice of ya mate well done  you can make sum brill pasta means i had one the other day with pesto mince onions brocolli it was really good be interesting to see what ya put up  i will be taking ya meal ideas but just cuttin them in half as im on a fat loss diet kinda


Ah thanks chap.. When i got time im going to list the content with exact figures, and then break down the carb/protien/fat content and list em next to each meal and the type of meat and side dish used  Why not huh! LOL.

And hmmm.. sounds nice pasta dish! Will start playing with that stuff next week once i been asda!


----------



## GSleigh

Anyone for more meals? LOL

Some more nice healthy meal ideas  Gotta love the meat, i know the pork could be a leaner cut


----------



## vsideboy

Nice one mate, Never had sweet potato, might have to try 1 out.

I had a sirloin steak, handful of wholewheat pasta and some steamed frozen veg for my post workout meal last night, pour on a bit of nandos bbq sauce on the pasta and it makes it easier to eat.

Sometimes get some of those single serving dolmio pasta sauce sachets and just use half of it to lightly cover my pasta, then have the other half a couple days later (half the sachet = half the naughtiness!)


----------



## Kezz

Greekgoddess said:


> Mak you made me laugh, although I can see where you are coming from lol
> 
> This is a terrible thread to open if you are dieting...........


 i would eat that on a diet!!!


----------



## Ollie B

Nice thread mate


----------



## StJocKIII

You were on form until the last two mate, Jesus they look boring. That nandos sauce sounds good man, can you get it from supermarkets or?


----------



## vsideboy

StJocKIII said:


> You were on form until the last two mate, Jesus they look boring. That nandos sauce sounds good man, can you get it from supermarkets or?


asda do a fair amount of nandos sauces, not seen any salsa though.


----------



## pastanchicken

Nandos sause is ace, pick it up in all major supermarkets that I've been in.

The extra hot is awesome :cool2:


----------



## luk2dae

How does everyone cook their sweet pots?

Personally I try to avoid using the microwave because it zaps the nutrients so i bang it in the oven for 45 mins but it just takes sooo long!


----------



## vsideboy

shame the old george foreman won't do it in 10 minutes like the steak/chicken

actually.

http://www.foreman-grill.com/cooking-times.php

you can do half a new potato in 5-6 minutes, so can you slice a normal/sweet potato in half or 1/3's and do that in the same time then?

would be handy chucking it on with the steak, ready in 10 mins.


----------



## Milky

MaKaVeLi said:


> That thing on the left looks suspiciously like something:whistling:


Would you like to divulge ??

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Big Dawg

Can I just say...nomnomnomnomnom!


----------



## GSleigh

StJocKIII said:


> You were on form until the last two mate, Jesus they look boring. That nandos sauce sounds good man, can you get it from supermarkets or?


Ah i tend to find the Extra hot Salsa in the sweet potatoe helps to add the flavour when trying to cram down my different meats on the plate  LOL.

But yea they dont look as tasty... to be fair they aint! ha, but nutritionally not bad 



luk2dae said:


> How does everyone cook their sweet pots?
> 
> Personally I try to avoid using the microwave because it zaps the nutrients so i bang it in the oven for 45 mins but it just takes sooo long!


Must admit i do microwave em for speed. Put my meats under the grill, potatoe in the microwave and its all usually done at same time.


----------



## GSleigh

O.k ladies and gentleman slightly naughty here:

Chicken encalados (chicken, peppers placed in wraps, folded over and covered in salsa and light mayo then baked in the oven) with lettice. PLENTY CHICKEN!










Steak + Chicken cobs (1 Chicken breast and 1 steak grilled then placed in wholemeal buns with lettice and covered in salsa)


----------



## vsideboy

haha good lad, they look more like it. yumyumyum


----------



## GSleigh

vsideboy said:


> haha good lad, they look more like it. yumyumyum


Yea id say a little bit to much fat content though and pretty heavy on carbs... BUT damn tasty.

Was back to the boring sweet potatoe, steak and lamb for lunch today mind! lol.

Once i got a good collection of meals and photos i will get around to breaking down the calorie content and making a table  1 day!


----------



## scotty_new

you like your salsa mate lol

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: great thread though, uv got me hungry and iv just eatin 5mins ago

reps for the sexy pics


----------



## shorty

nice meals...making me fukin starving now :cursing:


----------



## Dantreadz85

agreed on nandos sauces , delish.

love a bit of reggea reggea sauce as well , thats beutiful , not to much tho as quite a high sugar count per jar , but still beutiful lol


----------



## GSleigh

scotty_new said:


> you like your salsa mate lol
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1: great thread though, uv got me hungry and iv just eatin 5mins ago
> 
> reps for the sexy pics


Salsa seams to be the best topping for stuff due to its content  So i use that for a lot of meals  + If you get it hot... its damn nice.


----------



## dog5566

i love them sweet potatoes slow rosted, i be staying tuned as this is a good tread, you never can no to much about food:beer:


----------



## Big Dawg

GSleigh you are a nobhead! I am trying to cut and have to look at your fcuking enchiladas and steak sandwiches!!!!!!!!! Grrrrr I WANT NOW!


----------



## GSleigh

AlasTTTair said:


> GSleigh you are a nobhead! I am trying to cut and have to look at your fcuking enchiladas and steak sandwiches!!!!!!!!! Grrrrr I WANT NOW!


LOL!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## russforever

gotta stop looking at the pics making me too hungry hehe they look yummy


----------



## GSleigh

TO be honest my meals recently have been boring as anything so not been able to really post any good ones up


----------



## Jake H

thast salmon looks awesome im having some 2nyt


----------



## GSleigh

Right let try another 1:

1 sweet potatoe covered in baked beans, grated cheese and prawns served with a grilled chicken breast smoothered in Nando's extra hot sauce and a little salad 

Thats also not Tomatoe Ketchup.... Its Seriously hot tabasco sauce  LOL


----------



## Will101

I love this thread! Slightly hung over today and those veg look great....just gone and stuck some in the microwave!


----------



## GSleigh

Not added one for ages... BUT finally tried a new lunch:

Baked Bagette for 7 mins to crispy, cut open, fill with 1 can of tuna, salad and peppers.


----------



## bizzlewood

FOOD PORN


----------



## GSleigh

Shall be doing this Bagette with grilled chicken and Nandos and maybe a smoked salmon and prawn one as well  Spice up the protien content


----------



## vsideboy

keep em coming bud. although I'm cutting so my meals are pretty damn dull at the moment


----------



## GSleigh

Running out of nice but easy, simple ideas which work well using only fresh foods. Need some tasty ideas!


----------



## jamie seagia

just looking at your thread m8 very good got me hungry now im goni to try a few recips off here thanks mate reps and you do love your salsa haha


----------



## ilbeback

I like throwin some chopped parsnips in the oven, beats chips hands down! with a drizzle of vinegar anyways  Il get the camera out next time


----------



## Tiger81

Aaaaaaaaaaghhh i hate you you make me so hungryyyyyyyyyyy.

Damn! (searches for food)


----------



## jamie seagia

gonna av sum pork chops now/veg/mash hunger geting to me lol


----------



## shady

just clocked this

great thread mate

Its good to see the portion sizes rather than just a measurement


----------



## joe.b

great thread...hope to see more food pix. keep posting GSleigh

yum yum yum yum!!!


----------



## GSleigh

Will post photos the more i get...

Easy enough to use camera phone after prep and build up a database of good foods for BB's to use when cutting/bulking etc..etc...

Hoping to put a guide together at some point when i have time!


----------



## dan1982

My metabolism hates me, my portions are normally twice the size of these and i don't gain a pound.


----------



## GSleigh

Hey, sadly i have been so busy with life and work etc ive not had time to keep this thread updated. But i will be starting to post some new pic ideas soon


----------



## vsideboy

Cool, think I will try one of your earlier ones at some point mate.


----------



## -Jack-

i like yout table,

look good damn fine cookin


----------



## jonnybinthemix

So, Im stuck here at a customers office waiting for Sophos to download on a slow internet connection.... I was starving before I logged on, now I hate everyone, everything and I'm pretty sure Im going to eat someone here!!!! You've made me want to eat my laptop! haha


----------



## vsideboy

woah, we never forced you to come into this thread dude!


----------



## scotty_new

im starving, ps more food porn giving me sum good ideas

good thread reps


----------



## Sharp161

Nice thread idea, u must have a tub of salsa 

For those asking about the nandos suace most co-ops around the UK atm have it on offer for like £1.20 a bottle! i just stocked up


----------



## engllishboy

Those sweet potatoes + salsa; I don't know whether i'm horny or hungry?!


----------



## mrbez

How are you cooking your whole breasts mate?

They look very tender.


----------



## vsideboy

I'm guessing they're poached?


----------



## Bri

Man you must go through ALOT of salsa! pmsl.


----------



## mrbez

vsideboy said:


> I'm guessing they're poached?


But poaching would surely cause the nando's sauce to come off?


----------



## vsideboy

sorry mate, didn't know which you were talking about, was just commenting that poaching should keep them moist.

If they are covered in a sauce then that would help to keep them moist too.


----------



## klx_boy

OMG this thread isnt good for me while dieting


----------



## leonface

this thread is awesome


----------



## blackbeef

that food looks yummy


----------



## Hugo Moreda

Hi guys. I am from Brasil and i am new at this forum.

I need to know what is salsa? What the meaning of? A picture of....

Because i saw one video from scoobysworkout.com that have this kind of food whith a lot of others stufs.

Thank you all.


----------



## vsideboy

Alright Hugo, welcome to the forum.

Salsa is pretty much made using tomatoes, garlic, onion and chillis. Plenty of online recipes, here's a very basic one

http://mexicanfood.about.com/od/supersalsas/r/BasicSalsa.htm

Just adds a bit of a variety to the usual chicken and rice meals.

Hope that helps buddy.

Dan


----------



## jonesy86

crackin post this, some real goodfood idea's i hink if these were just written down ud think twice about them, the pictures do them so much justice! nice thread mate!!! keep it up... :thumb:


----------

